# Does a two pocket dress shirt and tie combo work?



## browm77 (Jul 24, 2011)

I bought a dress shirt the other day with two pockets. Can I wear a tie with it? I'm not sure it works. In part, I find the two pockets distracting, though the color tie might be too loud. idk. Thoughts? (sorry for the low quality photo)


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome. First post and a pic with it. You're okay.

But I don't think you actually bought a dress shirt. You bought a shirt with buttons, but that doesn't always make it a dress shirt. Anyway, it looks very nice. Deep green is it, teal sort of? You look young. Or rather your chin does. So the color, the collar, the tie and yes, the double pockets, it's all good. Now get outside and work on that Pennsylvania tan.


----------



## Salieri (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, I think it does work.

Out of interest, does anyone ever put things in shirt pockets?


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Your shirt appears to be a sport shirt, rather than a dress shirt. 
The color, double pockets, pocket flaps and collar style all would indicate that.

Dress shirts are sized by collar and sleeve measurement (i.e.: 15.5 x 33, etc.) Sport shirts are sized only by S, M, L, XL, etc.
How is the size of your shirt indicated?

Sport shirts are generally intended to be worn open-collar (without a tie.)
Dress shirts can be worn either way, depending on the situation and what else is being worn.

I personally prefer my dress shirts with no pocket at all. I do not use the shirt pocket, and I feel it is a cleaner look without. 

Question: Is the cuff turned up on your left sleeve (the arm with your hand in your trouser pocket?) It is difficult to see it in your photo. It appears that it is, but if it is not turned up, the sleeves are too short.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Browm77: Welcome to the forum! Indeed, you have bought yourself a very nice sport shirt (vs a dress shirt). However, given your location and the fact it appears you are standing in a dormitory room, as you snapped your shot, I am assuming you are a college student and as such, versatility is a key feature many students seek in their wardrobing selections. That shirt can prove acceptable, worn both as a sport and a dress shirt. I like the tie you have paired with it!


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Salieri said:


> Out of interest, does anyone ever put things in shirt pockets?


Oh yeah, I use the hell out of my shirt pocket. My credit card/cash, a pen, sunglasses.

To the OP's question, I suppose I'll be the voice of dissent here. I don't like the double pocket shirts, especially with ties. And as already stated, it is not a dress shirt. I wear the double pocket shirts for hikes and outdoor excursions and whatnot.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I also agree with statboy. A 2 pocket shirt is a sport shirt. That said, I frequently wear a long army tie with my khaki shirts. I think it makes me look like Indiana Jones. My mommy thinks I look like I'm playing soldier and my dad (who was a real soldier) thinks I'm trying to be something I'm not.

Tom


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

My view: The number of pockets is much less an issue than the color. Dark shirts with ties are not from the traditional vocabulary of men's clothing. That may have changed a tiny but over time, but not much. Watch TV shows or movies - the only guys they have wearing dark shirts with ties are gangsters, entertainers, or d-bags. 

Can you get away with it as a college student? In many contexts, yes. But it immediately marks you as a professionally-naive young man. There are worse things to be, but I'd steer clear, at least for any situation in which you're trying to make an impression.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

You are probably right for the job interview or in a really formal company. I occasionally wear dark dress shirts with ties, even with sport coats. I like the look as a change of pace. 

I would not wear that shirt that way, but I suppose, if you were a teacher wearing it with the right tie, it might be OK.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

brown77:

Welcome!

A dress shirt does not have two pockets. Original dress shirts did not have any pockets and most high end dress shirts still today do not have any pockets.

Remember that a perfectly tied necktie has a dimple below the knot.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

It doesn't really work but since you are very young and you haven't said what you do for a living, it probably can work for now. And that is not a dress shirt as you know. I don't own one dress shirt with a pocket in it. Only sport shirts should have pockets.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome!

The shirt pocket buttons and the tie make a face together like a snuffaluffagus. And the dark belt with the several bright belt loops make an old man's gap toothy grin. The whole thing works, in that way.

I do think you might prefer a dress shirt, but it depends for what purpose or occasion. 

(Sometimes we get posters who ask if a particular item or ensemble looks good, and other people might say no it doesn't, and the original poster responds by saying he doesn't care what anyone thinks and it's not important anyway.)


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

CuffDaddy said:


> Can you get away with it as a college student? In many contexts, yes. But it immediately marks you as a professionally-naive young man. There are worse things to be, but I'd steer clear, at least for any situation in which you're trying to make an impression.


 Very well said cuffdaddy. Its not whether you can or cant, its that he's asking us, so this is the time to set the young man in the right direction. I wish I had learned at that age...
Tom


----------



## PTB in San Diego (Jan 2, 2010)

browm, in reflecting on your question, I decided that you might have two goals in mind when you put your ensemble on. 

First, you might have wanted to show respect for a place or a person or an event. I think you have accomplished that -- you look respectable and presentable, and you look like you give a damn. You succeeded. 

Second, and more difficult, you might have wanted to appear polished, or sophisticated, or genteel, or prosperous, or something else. These goals are more difficult to accomplish in part because you never know the taste of the person or persons who will be looking at you or judging you. The responses on this thread offer some examples of that. It's a taste thing, and an opinion thing, and those are subjective. I think that some of the comments above have been helpful in addressing the second and more difficult goal. 

It might be helpful for you to give us more context. Like, you have a new job and you will be doing such-and-such. Or, you're going to meet the new girlfriend's parents, and you would like to give so-and-so impression. People fairly often post here that they have new jobs, and what should they wear, and the correct response is, what kind of job, what kind of company, and what city is it located in. All of which are examples of context.

So, what's your context? What's your goal?

BTW, I belong to the group that will wear a jacket with no tie, but will not wear a tie with no jacket. There's another group that feels the opposite way. 

BTW2, congratulations for giving a damn.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

browm77: It makes a decent sport shirt, but not a very good shirt for wearing with coats and ties. Furthermore, a white or light blue shirt would look so much better with those khakis and brown belt you're wearing.

I agree with Andy, work on your four in hand knot.


----------



## browm77 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for their comments. Every comment was very much appreciated. To clarify, I'm a PhD student trying to look more professional while I teach, but also prepare for job interviews. This summer I started wearing dress shirts everyday while teaching (thanks everyone who pointed out the distinction between a dress and sports shirt). Ideally, I will be able to add one if not two suits to my wardrobe this fall. As a grad student, however, my funds are somewhat limited.

BTW, Joe Beamish actually noticed what I feared most: 


Joe Beamish said:


> The shirt pocket buttons and the tie make a face together like a snuffaluffagus.


After taking a good hard look it was impossible for me not to see a face in the tie and pockets' arrangement. Hence, my initial motivation for posting. But also, I wasn't sure if the tie was too loud. If this was a dress shirt, and I didn't mind wearing an occasional dark shirt with a tie, could this tie work?

And yes, I do give a damn. ;-)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

If you want stripes, I'd search for something simpler and darker than that to start. Good examples of what I mean are this and this. Can't go wrong with black, red, or blue as the background colour. Don't be afraid of dots or textured solids either. You can find some inexpensive neckties that won't break the bank at T.J. Maxx, Ross, or Marshall's. If you're more courageous, you can also look in thrift stores (_really_ inexpensive) but be sure to inspect every potential purchase for stains, rips, or pilling. This is a sure sign that the previous owner didn't take good care of their ties.

Stay away from dark shirts. Stick with white and light blue for now. Light shirts with a dark tie and dark suit is a classic look for a reason.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Joe Beamish said:


> The shirt pocket buttons and the tie make a face together like a snuffaluffagus.


Words cannot express my admiration for your inclusion of the word "snuffaluffagus." However, I think it may be spelled slightly differently. Wikipedia says this:

*Spelling "Snuffleupagus"*

According to sources like the Sesame Workshop website and _Sesame Street Unpaved_, the character's name is spelled "Snuffleupagus." Many licensors, closed-captioners, and fans (including websites) misspell the word. Even The Jim Henson Company website errs, spelling the character's name "Snuffulupagus."[2]
The 1985 Warner Brothers movie _Sesame Street presents Follow That Bird_ depicts his name properly spelled on his mailbox. At the time he was still considered by others as Big Bird's "imaginary" friend. The fact that he was shown with his own real place, as well as him sending Big Bird a very real postcard, set up his revelation to the rest of Sesame Street later that year.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Snuffleupagus


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Ha -- I think the general difficulty and ambiguity in spelling the word is appropriate for such an enigmatic personage!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Agreed. Until I looked, I had assumed that it was spelled "snuffleuphagus." Why? I have no idea. Anyway, an outstanding reference!


----------

